# Local Area Connection won't enable



## akh17 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if the title of this thread is the problem, or only the beginning, but here goes...

I don't know what my fiance did to his computer but somehow the Local Area Connection got disabled. When I tried to enable it, it gets stuck on Acquiring Network Address and it doesn't seem to be able to pick up the IP address.

It's running on Windows XP, but lately now Windows takes several minutes to come up every time I reboot...

I'd be glad to give more info but I don't even know where to begin, so let me know what more information I can provide. (I'm on my computer now, but in the same room.)

Thanks!!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Is this a wired or wireless connection?

If wireless, make sure any security keys are entered properly.


----------



## akh17 (Apr 4, 2006)

It's wired, just like the computer I'm on now. Our router is upstairs on a third computer, and the one upstairs and mine are working fine. All three of us are wired.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Then make sure you are using a known working network cable, port on the router and network card.


----------



## akh17 (Apr 4, 2006)

Unless something went bad all of a sudden, everything was working fine less than a week ago. My fiance said his computer was running slow so he tried to see if he could reset some settings, then this happened and he doesn't know what he did. But it's been up and running for a couple years until a few days ago, so it's not a brand new connection or anything.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's typically how things can fail...all of a sudden. Especially when someone resets some settings.

Any details on what those setting were?


----------



## akh17 (Apr 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, I questioned him about what he might have done but he can't remember. I'm no computer expert, but I know more than him, and I know he was probably just messing with things randomly.

When I click on Repair, it gets stuck on the step where it tries to Renew the IP Address.

I opened a command box and 'ipconfig /all' gives 0.0.0.0 for the IP Address, Subnet Mask, DHCP Server, and DNS Servers. 'ipconfig /release' says the IP address has already been released. I then do 'ipconfig /renew' and it gives an error, saying the RPC server is unavailable.


----------



## Techgeek07 (Apr 27, 2007)

Try making sure it's still set to obtain an IP automatically. If you right click on the LAN connection, go into properties, highlight tcp/ip protocol, select properties, and make sure that both obtain ip adress and DNS are set to automatic. Also, make sure the RPC service is running (or even restart it if it is). To do this, go to Start-->run, and type SERVICES.MSC. It will be listed in alphabetical order from there. Hope this helps.


----------



## akh17 (Apr 4, 2006)

Both of those were already in place. The IP/DNS was set to automatic for both. The RPC is set to Automatic and the status is Started. It does not give me the option to Stop or Start again or anything--the options are disabled.


----------



## The Dark (May 1, 2007)

try unplugging the power cord to router and or modem for 30 seconds or so then plug back in. Used to happen to mine occasionally...When it was working that is........


----------



## akh17 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry, that doesn't work either. I think it's something with the computer itself since the other computers are getting internet fine.


----------



## akh17 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just bumping this up before it moves to page 2. I'm still stuck and would appreciate it if anyone else has any clue on how to help.

Thanks to all those who chimed in so far.


----------



## GooRoo (Sep 15, 2008)

First make sure that your system is free of spyware/malware/viruses. Download and install Avast anti virus, run a full system scan and/or scan at system start up. Then install and do a full scan with SuperAntiSpyware. I have a feeling that you may be infected.

If you still have the problem after that try a TCP/IP stack repair (assuming you are using Windows XP SP2+)

Go to *Start, Run, *and type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

Type *netsh winsock reset catalog* hit enter

Type *netsh int ip reset reset.log* hit enter

Reboot the machine.

Hope this helps.

EDIT: Ok I guess I didn't read correctly the first time that it 'was stuck on acquiring IP address' but I had the problem that the title implies and this was the fix.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

are you able to give it a static IP address?


----------

